# Automator help!



## grrrrrrrrrr (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, j'aimerais traiter plusieurs images avec un logiciel qui n'est pas dans automator dans le but de créer une vidéo anaglyphe 3D (avec les lunettes pour voir en 3D)car aucun logiciel ne permet de faire sa sur mac (et j'ai chercher longtemps) 
 j'ais 3Dmaker (qui permet de faire des anaglyphe mais d'images mais 1seul à la fois) donc je pensais à décomposer mes vidéos en suite d'image avec quicktime puis de les faire passées une par une dans ce logiciel grâce à automator, après le reste c'est simple: reconstituer le film et remettre la bande son.
Donc si quelqu'un aurais la gentillesse de m'éclairer, je lui serais reconnaissant.
Merci.
Ps: si un émulateur d'applis windaube existe, je suis preneur car j'ai vu des logiciels capable de faire sa sous windows...REmerci.

Alors ici, c'est "Applications", et on n'y parle pas de ces choses là (<- clic).

On va déménager dans le forum adéquat, mais ton PS n'y sera pas traité. Pourcelui ci, tu devra aller te renseigner dans le forum "Windows sur Mac".


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2010)

Si tu es sur Final Cut, tu peux essayer ça.


----------

